# cell free dna- vanishing twin



## stellababy

I found out that I had a "vanishing twin" at my 8 week US. The other baby was measuring well. i am 34 now but will be 35 before my due date so they referred me to the cell free DNA test.

however, the genetic counselor told me some of the twins dna could get into the test results, possibly giving a false positive. i ended up not taking the test. 

anyone been in my situation? should i take the test anyways in a few weeks? i would hate to have a false positive and then have to get an amnio...


----------



## DeuceMom

deleted


----------



## JT2013

A friend of mine had a vanishing twin after IVF - they did the cell free test slightly later than they otherwise would have and it was accurate for both genetic issues and gender, although of course it's possible that both twins were normal and the same gender. I'd say unless there are some specific markers at your 12 week ultrasound it's probably not worth doing if you'd be wondering about the accuracy of the result.


----------



## stellababy

JT2013 said:


> A friend of mine had a vanishing twin after IVF - they did the cell free test slightly later than they otherwise would have and it was accurate for both genetic issues and gender, although of course it's possible that both twins were normal and the same gender. I'd say unless there are some specific markers at your 12 week ultrasound it's probably not worth doing if you'd be wondering about the accuracy of the result.

thank you! do you know how far along she was when she had it done?


----------



## JT2013

stellababy said:


> JT2013 said:
> 
> 
> A friend of mine had a vanishing twin after IVF - they did the cell free test slightly later than they otherwise would have and it was accurate for both genetic issues and gender, although of course it's possible that both twins were normal and the same gender. I'd say unless there are some specific markers at your 12 week ultrasound it's probably not worth doing if you'd be wondering about the accuracy of the result.
> 
> thank you! do you know how far along she was when she had it done?Click to expand...

She was 14+something weeks. Here they usually do the test at 11-12weeks so they left it a couple of extra weeks. The twin was present at 6 weeks and had vanished by a repeat scan at 8weeks.


----------



## blessedmomma

I think I heard one of the tests differentiates between vanishing twin or something like that. I want to say it's panorama, but don't quote me on that.


----------

